# US Taxes While Living and Working in Mexico



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, another question for you all! I am a US Citizen, but I am living in Mexico and working for a Mexican school. Hence, I am having Mexican taxes taken from my paycheck.
I understand that I will still need to file a US tax claim, but am I going to owe the government an arm and a leg even though I already pay Mexican taxes?

Thank you for you help!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MissKT said:


> Okay, another question for you all! I am a US Citizen, but I am living in Mexico and working for a Mexican school. Hence, I am having Mexican taxes taken from my paycheck.
> I understand that I will still need to file a US tax claim, but am I going to owe the government an arm and a leg even though I already pay Mexican taxes?
> 
> Thank you for you help!


If you are living in Mexico full time and meet US Internal Revenue Service requirements you will qualify for a "foreign earned income exclusion". In 2013, you can exclude income up to $97,600. As long as you are making less than this per year, you should not owe any US taxes.


----------



## Caribbean Cat (May 2, 2013)

TundraGreen is correct. Make sure you hire a tax accountant familiar with international tax laws to help you file properly.


----------



## zackaffm (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone clarified what would be required to show proof of residency in Mexico or another country for this purpose?


----------

